# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Por cá a madrugada foi tranquila e sem chuva, com a mínima a descer aos *9,2ºC*. Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado e 12,9ºC, com vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2013 às 11:55)

Por aqui, por volta da 1 h da manhã caiu um aguaceiro forte, que rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 12:51)

Cheias em Mértola. (Fotos Campo Arqueológico de Mértola)

Parece-me que o cais de amarração dos barcos ficou submerso.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2013 às 12:58)

Aguaceiro de granizo pela manhã, 1,3mm. 13,1ºC. Boas células a Norte e a Sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2013 às 14:16)

Chove fraco a moderado com trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 14:24)

Aqui por Lagoa cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento. No Sítio das Fontes sigo com *1,8mm*, fruto de um outro aguaceiro que ocorreu ainda à pouco naquela zona.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2013 às 16:39)

Boas,

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos e moderados...

Neste momento, 20.8ºC, e cai mais um aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2013 às 16:48)

O vento forte com rajadas instalou-se, com rajada máxima de 61 km/h. 14,2ºC com máxima de 15,0ºC. Mínima de 9,0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 18:46)

Ainda brilha o sol no horário de verão. Dia tranquilo mas ventoso.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2013 às 19:00)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado a forte a norte de Évora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2013 às 21:28)

Ceu limpo, temp nos 13.9ºC...

Atenção que vem de la festa na costa oeste centro/norte...


----------



## trepkos (1 Abr 2013 às 23:29)

Começa a chover e a trovejar por Montemor.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2013 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,3 ºC (12h22)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Alguns aguaceiros moderados pela tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 9,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2013 às 00:22)

Évora:

Chuva moderada a forte durante uns 20 min. 
Avistei alguns clarões ao longe.
Ouvem-se alguns trovões, alguns bem potentes, mas dá para perceber que a sua localização exacta não é aqui, talvez mais a sul, pelo que denuncia o radar.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2013 às 00:28)

Trovoada, com alguns raios e trovões. Chuva ainda nada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2013 às 00:39)

Passou tudo ao lado de Évora.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2013 às 00:41)

Trovoada a pôr se um bocado para o forte com raios e trovões bem perto e num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Abr 2013 às 00:57)

As coisas ali para os lados de Portel/São Manços/Reguengos devem estar engraçadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2013 às 00:58)

Pronto, acabou parcialmente, passou para Este. 7,6ºC, desceu rápido devido à passagem da célula.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Abr 2013 às 01:47)

Que grande trovoada!!! Grandes estrondos e chuva diluviana com muito granizo. Os alarmes dos carros dispararam, as ruas cheias de água... Não sei se não terá havido problemas... Ainda muitos relâmpagos e trovões. Tempo ruidoso por aqui!


----------



## talingas (2 Abr 2013 às 04:07)

Qual não é o meu espanto quando vou ver e tinha aqui marcada uma mínima de 5.6ºC, penso que foi durante o forte aguaceiro acompanhado de uma breve trovoada. Por agora 7.4ºC. Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2013 às 08:01)

Vento e chuva forte acompanhada de granizo pelas 2:30, mas sem trovoada (que eu tivesse ouvido).
Mínima de 6,6ºC e rajada máxima de 57 km/h. 5,4mm.

Agora céu parcialmente nublado, 7,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2013 às 09:38)

Por aqui apenas registo para um aguaceiro mais forte, que caiu em Silves por volta das 06h00/06h30, e que rendeu 2,5mm. No Sítio das Fontes a chuva não chegou lá, tem apenas 0,2mm acumulados.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 15,1ºC e vento fraco de W. A mínima da noite foi de *7,9ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2013 às 12:45)

Aqui, também chuviscou de manhã e nada mais. Agora, céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2013 às 23:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,8 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 8,7 ºC (05h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,8 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. mínima = *8,7 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Abr 2013 às 23:33)

Neste momento,

14.1ºC

Sem vento,

Ceu composto por nuvens altas.


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 00:53)

O radar parece interessante... Vamos ter trovoada daqui a um par de horas... Os ecos já aparecem no radar da AEMET.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 04:15)

Por aqui apenas se vislumbram alguns clarões a W muito espaçados no tempo. Tem pouca actividade eléctrica por aqui, pelo menos para já.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 04:37)

Em Silves já chove, mas ainda de forma fraca.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 05:03)

Rain Rate de *198,6mm/h* no Sítio das Fontes neste momento. Bela chuvada!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 05:11)

Foi intenso mas muito rápido! Sigo com *4,2mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 08:10)

Chuva? Trovoada? Vento? 

O que é isso .... por aqui uma chuva que deve ter demorado uns 5 minutos, enfim ... o GFS esteve bem 
Ainda dizem que os terrenos não aguentam mais chuva, pois por aqui tem sido um ano perfeitamente normal em termos de precipitação.
Adivinhem o tempo que está agora ..... sol !


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 08:23)

Aqui por faro está uma bela manhã de sol, acumulei 1 mm. Não vejo os terrenos nada saturados, nem água os terrenos teem quanto mais saturados.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 08:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui por faro está uma bela manhã de sol, acumulei 1 mm. Não vejo os terrenos nada saturados, nem água os terrenos teem quanto mais saturados.



Agora resta esperar pelos aguaceiros e trovoadas mas olhando aos modelos para hoje e até amanhã ao meio dia não vejo nada .....
Já tou arrependido de ter dito que iria chover 20 mm .... já Março para chover 120/130 mm teve que chover uns 20 dias 

Uma semana de sol, e nem se nota que choveu em Março, ainda não vi os terrenos com água este ano !


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2013 às 10:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui por faro está uma bela manhã de sol, acumulei 1 mm. Não vejo os terrenos nada saturados, nem água os terrenos teem quanto mais saturados.



De facto por essa zona não tem sido nada de especial! Mesmo por aqui há mais de uma semana que não chove nada de especial. Bom ainda conseguimos acumular 16mm no Domingo segundo a recente estação aqui montada. De resto tem sido sempre pouca coisa. No entanto até tem sido positivo pois tem quebrado o regime torrencial que nos é característico. É água que é toda absorvida pelos terrenos.
Bom vamos aguardar pelos aguaceiros...mas se foi fraco esta madrugada/manhã também já não espero nada de especial para a tarde.
Segue com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 11:02)

Nestas férias da Páscoa dei umas voltas pela serra de Tavira e as ribeiras e ribeiros tinham um caudal normal para a época, para um ano com precipitação normal. No barrocal e litoral idem. As estações do sotavento estão com défice hidríco, caso de Tavira que por esta altura já deveria ter acumulado 500 mm e vai aproxidamente nos 400.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

frederico disse:


> Nestas férias da Páscoa dei umas voltas pela serra de Tavira e as ribeiras e ribeiros tinham um caudal normal para a época, para um ano com precipitação normal. No barrocal e litoral idem. As estações do sotavento estão com défice hidríco, caso de Tavira que por esta altura já deveria ter acumulado 500 mm e vai aproxidamente nos 400.



De muito longe somos a região com menos chuva neste Outono e Inverno, um Outono/Inverno perfeitamente normal para esta região..
Em Outubro foi normal
O que choveu a mais em Novembro não caiu em Dezembro
O que chove a mais em Março repôs o défice de janeiro e Fevereiro e por isso tudo perfeitamente normal até este momento ...


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

A manhã tem sido serena, sem chuva. Não sei onde é que foram parar os aguaceiros e as trovoadas...


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 12:22)

Aurélio disse:


> De muito longe somos a região com menos chuva neste Outono e Inverno, um Outono/Inverno perfeitamente normal para esta região..
> Em Outubro foi normal
> O que choveu a mais em Novembro não caiu em Dezembro
> O que chove a mais em Março repôs o défice de janeiro e Fevereiro e por isso tudo perfeitamente normal até este momento ...



Já em 2000-2001 o Algarve ficou na média ou abaixo da média, enquanto o Norte teve recordes de precipitação. Em 1989-1990 o Noroeste ficou abaixo da média e o Algarve muito acima, foi quando em locais do litoral algarvio houve 1000 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2013 às 12:22)

Há uma certa diferença entre a parte a Norte e a parte a sul do eixo Almancil-Loulé-São Brás-Alcaria do Cume. Penso que é mais ou menos esta linha que separa as grandes diferenças. Ainda há pouco vi os dados de Março da estação de Alte e Messines e ficaram com respectivamente 230mm e 240mm (valores aprox.). Depois temos também a estação do Patacão que acumulou uns belos 220mm. Esta estação é que baralha mais as contas pois está mesmo na fronteira e não dista muito da região de Faro. Dá a entender que a precipitação corta desta localidade para Norte pela serra de Monte Figo e seguindo ligeiramente para Nordeste pelo alinhamento das serras. Tavira no extremo leste deste alinhamento de serras do Monte Figo também sai penalizada. Quando viajava mais vezes pela via dom Infante era bem visível esse efeito ali na zona do cerro de São Miguel. Vindo de Espanha...passagem por Tavira com pouca ou sem chuva e à medida que se aproxima do cerro de São Miguel notava-se a instabilidade a cruzar de sudoeste/oeste para Norte/Nordeste. Por vezes apanhava grandes chuvadas nessa zona depois da calmia na região de Tavira e verificando que para sul, para Olhão/Faro o céu estava muito menos carregado.

Bom tem sido um dia calmo tirando a chuva da madrugada/inicio da manhã e olhando ao satélite parece que vem lá qualquer coisa, resta saber o quê...


----------



## Redfish (3 Abr 2013 às 13:21)

Até agora a EM de Loule acumulou com um 8.6mm, com  um rain rate de 102,4mm/h ás 05:54h,.
A precipitação está bastante aquem do esperado ...

Resta agora esperar pela tarde onde algumas celulas localizadas a sul do Algarve poderão deixar aqui algum acumulado interessante.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Abr 2013 às 13:28)

Boas,

Depois da frente ter passado de forma mais debilitada, agora olhando ao sat, é só 'bombardeiros' na zona...

Sem chuva, mas a tarde promete..


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2013 às 14:05)

A frente não foi nada de mais por aqui, chuva moderada e breve com vento forte e nevoeiro a seguir, típico.  12,6ºC e céu enfeitado por Cumulunimbus das células a Sul


----------



## trepkos (3 Abr 2013 às 14:35)

Chuva torrencial e algum granizo: Parece ser uma tarde composta.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 14:49)

Por aqui está difícil de cair mais qualquer coisa. Há uma linha de instabilidade entre Vila do Bispo e Monchique e até um pouco mais a NE, que já lá está há algum tempo a descarregar precipitação sempre no mesmo local, mas aqui não chega nada.


----------



## sielwolf (3 Abr 2013 às 14:55)

já ouvi um trovão em portimão!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Abr 2013 às 14:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui está difícil de cair mais qualquer coisa. Há uma linha de instabilidade entre Vila do Bispo e Monchique e até um pouco mais a NE, que já lá está há algum tempo a descarregar precipitação sempre no mesmo local, mas aqui não chega nada.



Essa linha de instabilidade é muito suspeita, o que originará,é um mistério.
Várias células no inteiror do alentejo estão com manchas avermelhadas.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 15:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Essa linha de instabilidade é muito suspeita, o que originará,é um mistério.
> Várias células no inteiror do alentejo estão com manchas avermelhadas.



Suspeita? Não. Deve ser apenas uma zona de convergência que está a originar a linha de precipitação, e que se vai mantendo estática por ali. O que vai dando é precipitação fraca a moderada sobre os mesmos locais.


----------



## sielwolf (3 Abr 2013 às 15:16)

parte dessa linha de instabilidade


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 19:25)

Uma voltinha pelo lixo que a borrasca arrojou à praia de Faro...

Caravelas... muitas caravelas portuguesas, nunca tinha visto tantas!!!
















Uma tábua carregada de percebes daqueles que não são comestíveis...






Contei 3 gaivotas mortas...






Mais percebes não comestíveis...






Tarde sem chuva...











Alguns padrões engraçados desenhados na areia pelo vento...
















Faro ao longe...






Um boneco nas nuvens...






Ir embora quase sem deixar rasto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Abr 2013 às 19:37)

Boas fotos Agreste... ai se esses percebes fossem dos outros?! Já tinhas o petisco orientado  ... 

Impressionante o nº de caravelas!!!!!

Por aqui sigo com vento moderado de S e 14.8ºC... 

Á noite vou até á praia a ver o que consigo apanhar...


----------



## amando96 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:39)

essas caravelas mesmo mortas ainda aleijam ou não?


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 19:43)

Parece que... «Bandeira vermelha em duas praias de Albufeira devido a caravelas portuguesas.»

http://visao.sapo.pt/bandeira-verme...ufeira-devido-a-caravelas-portuguesas=f721892

Falam em 30-40... eu deixei de as contar...



amando96 disse:


> essas caravelas mesmo mortas ainda aleijam ou não?



Sim, têm de ser retiradas do areal, pelo menos do areal frequentado por banhistas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:58)

amando96 disse:


> essas caravelas mesmo mortas ainda aleijam ou não?



Aqui, fica a notícia completa:



> *Bandeira vermelha em duas praias de Albufeira devido a caravelas portuguesas*
> 
> A Autoridade Marítima ordenou hoje que fossem içadas bandeiras vermelhas em duas praias de Albufeira, após o arrojamento de várias caravelas-portuguesas, animais marinhos que libertam substâncias tóxicas.
> 
> ...



A coisa parece bastante negra para os lados de Faro.


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 20:04)

O mar este Março andou forte. A Península de Cacela está a desaparecer e no troço final a vegetação dunar, o mataga de piornos que sustentava as dunas já desapareceu. Os piornos secaram com a água salgada e depois foram arrastados pelas ondas. A culpa é de quem abriu a barra onde ela nunca existiu, o lugar natural e no sítio do Lacém e foram abri-la entre Cacela Velha e a Manta Rota. O avanço do mar é tão grande que já chega quase à zona em frente ao Manta Beach, dá pena ver toda aquela vegetação dunar destruída pelo mar. Aquilo era uma imensidão de piornos secos e destruídos, e bolbos de narcisos das dunas. A placa junta à nova barra que marcava o local onde a abriram já foi levada. Mais um Inverno assim e a Península desaparecerá parcialmente. E ninguém diz nada. Creio que a Associação Almargem avisou há 2 ou 3 anos para este crime ecológico.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2013 às 20:46)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui uma mão cheia de nada ..... não tenho nada para contar, nuvens e sol


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2013 às 22:06)

frederico disse:


> O mar este Março andou forte. A Península de Cacela está a desaparecer e no troço final a vegetação dunar, o mataga de piornos que sustentava as dunas já desapareceu. Os piornos secaram com a água salgada e depois foram arrastados pelas ondas. A culpa é de quem abriu a barra onde ela nunca existiu, o lugar natural e no sítio do Lacém e foram abri-la entre Cacela Velha e a Manta Rota. O avanço do mar é tão grande que já chega quase à zona em frente ao Manta Beach, dá pena ver toda aquela vegetação dunar destruída pelo mar. Aquilo era uma imensidão de piornos secos e destruídos, e bolbos de narcisos das dunas. A placa junta à nova barra que marcava o local onde a abriram já foi levada. Mais um Inverno assim e a Península desaparecerá parcialmente. E ninguém diz nada. Creio que a Associação Almargem avisou há 2 ou 3 anos para este crime ecológico.



São sempre os velhos do Restelo, os pés de descalços, os ambientalistas que por causa de uma formiga mandam parar tudo...enfim senão fosse a Almargem e outras tantas associações o Algarve estava literalmente a saque. Ainda assim pouco conseguem fazer! Aqui em Loulé já andam em guerra com tudo e todos por causa da Quinta da Umbria há uns tempos e são sempre vistos como os promotores da desgraça e do desemprego, enfim só temos o que merecemos!

Bom no que toca a instabilidade...nem vê-la, passou apenas um aguaceiro fraco ao final da tarde e nada mais. Com mais ou menos aguaceiros parece que este período de grande instabilidade que tivemos durante todo o mês de Março e agora no início de Abril tem os dias contados. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite e o dia de amanhã. Por agora noite calma e sem vento.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2013 às 22:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (12h42)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (07h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

*Mais um dia com períodos de chuva  ao início da manhã e aguaceiros durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 8,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 22:22)

Não te preocupes... o mar descascou mas já está a repor. Na praia de faro os muros da suestada de há quase 1 mês já estão quase todos desfeitos e a praia alisou bastante. As barras pouco se pode fazer porque são bastante móveis. Provavelmente a do Lacém já estaria novamente em frente a Cacela.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

Aguaceiro muito forte em Silves neste momento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Abr 2013 às 23:02)

Tudo ao lado... sempre que vejo os clarões e por vezes alguns raios lá vou eu a correr para o meu 'hot-point' na praia e quando la chego...zzzzzzzzz... ja fiz o trajecto umas 10 vezes...... o que vale é que são só 50metros...

mas vem mais... sou teimoso

Edit- *A partir de hoje a reportar de Monte Gordo, situado a 3,6km de V.R.S.A em linha recta, por motivos de residência.*


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 23:24)

Agreste disse:


> Não te preocupes... o mar descascou mas já está a repor. Na praia de faro os muros da suestada de há quase 1 mês já estão quase todos desfeitos e a praia alisou bastante. As barras pouco se pode fazer porque são bastante móveis. Provavelmente a do Lacém já estaria novamente em frente a Cacela.



As coisas não são assim Agreste. 

As barras da Ria Formosa caminha para leste, e depois voltam a abrir a ocidente. A do Lacém fechou há uns anos e a barra abriu na Fábrica, mas já estava de novo a caminhar para oeste. 


Abriram a nova barra com a desculpa dos viveiros não terem oxigenação suficiente, ora a barra sempre foi mais longe de Cacela Velha, no Lacém, foi ali durante anos e sempre houve viveiros. 

Abriram a nova barra num sítio onde a península estava em excelente estado, com dunas primárias e secundárias com muita vegetação, e ainda destruíram todo o trabalho feito nos finais dos 90 para recuperar um troço da península destruído pelos temporais de 96 e 97. Nesses dois anos a península desapareceu entre Cacela Velha e o Lacém, tragada pelo mar, mas nas zonas onde havia muita vegetação o mar não entrou. E agora vieram logo estragar quase metade do que restava da antiga península que ia até ao Lacém com a porcaria da nova barra. 

Dizem as más línguas que tudo foi feito para isolar a praia da Fábrica e travar o acesso a pé a partir da Manta Rota, para esta ficar exclusiva para uns empreendimentos da região.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2013 às 00:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma semana de sol, e nem se nota que choveu em Março, *ainda não vi os terrenos com água este ano *!



Acho estranho, pois no Algarve em Março choveu 3 a 5 vezes mais do que é normal. Parece-me uma análise um pouco desfasada da realidade não reconhecer os factos; enfim …







Fonte: IPMA

Em Março, o valor de precipitação foi, no *Algarve*, 3 a 5 vezes superior ao que é normal num mês de Março.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 00:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Acho estranho, pois no Algarve em Março choveu 3 a 5 vezes mais do que é normal. Parece-me uma análise um pouco desfasada da realidade não reconhecer os factos; enfim …



Não moras aqui pois não, então não me desmintas a situação aqui é bastante diferente e em termos de acumulado este tem sido traduzido em numero de dias e não em valor acumulado num dia, todos os dias tem chovido mas nunca nada de muito relevante ...
Um dia 5 mm, outro 2 mm, outro maior nunca acima dos 30 mm .... e tem sido assim este Inverno e em especial este mês de Março !

Obvio que os terrenos têm bastante água acumulada mas dentro deles, porque em cima deles nunca choveu para isso acontecer (ficar acumulada em cima), e por isso como me podes contradizer ou a qualquer outro algarvio que comente aqui ...

Volto a repetir uma semana de sol em local sem ervas, e garanto que o terreno fica seco por cima ... Recordo que vivo intermédio entre o litoral e a serra !
E digo-te mais não vi nenhuma ribeira a levar nada de especial em água.


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2013 às 01:08)

Mas o Inverno foi muito seco, depois de um Outono algo normal.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 02:32)

Desde o meio de Março para a frente o dia mais pluvioso teve para aí entre 10 a 15mm, no entanto tem chovido quase todos os dias mas sempre abaixo dos 10mm. O que se verifica é que não há grande escorrência nas zonas do litoral. Por exemplo aqui em Loulé há água por todos os lados pois o lençol freático subiu à superfície e a água circula à superfície dos terrenos. Nas regiões do litoral, por exemplo a sul de Loulé a água que cai e ainda por cima com essa cadência é rapidamente absorvida pois estamos a falar de solos muito permeáveis onde praticamente não existem cursos de água salvo temporários(lençol freático mais profundo). No entanto os terrenos estão saturadíssimos!. Se ocorresse, por exemplo, amanhã uma situação de precipitação excessiva acima de 20mm, muitos terrenos ficavam debaixo de água. Na minha Quinta, (terreno essencialmente de areia) hoje de madrugada com um aguaceiro forte que não rendeu mais de 8mm segundo os dados, parece que passou um rio lá e ficaram bem visíveis as marcas de onde a água chegou.


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2013 às 07:06)

O que é certo é que este Março foi muito chuvoso na sua soma total, lá se cada dia caíram apenas 3mm ou menos, isso não importa, os registos dão valores de muita água acumulada e é por isso mesmo que as barragens andam a fazer descargas... Também não podemos ver apenas a nossa "rua" temos de ter uma percepção um pouco mais abrangente e só assim teremos uma ideia mais real das condições meteorológicas de uma zona ou região.
É certo que Janeiro e Fevereiro, não foram de grandes acumulados de precipitação mensal, mas este Março compensou certamente, mais que não seja para encher as nossas barragens e permitir um maior descanso para outros anos.

Aqui por Elvas o dia de ontem foi um pouco abaixo do que se esperava na precipitação e apenas registei um total de 6,4mm. As trovoadas não querem nada com a cidade, passaram muitas das células ao lado. Mas este tipo de eventos é assim mesmo.
Ainda assim ficam aqui estas 3 fotos que ilustram o mais fotogénico do dia:
















Abraço


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2013 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a madrugada foi apenas marcada por um aguaceiro mais forte mas muito rápido, que ocorrreu perto das 02h00 e foi acompanhado de um trovão forte. O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos *1,8mm *e em Silves acumulou 1mm.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Abr 2013 às 10:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Não moras aqui pois não, então não me desmintas a situação aqui é bastante diferente e em termos de acumulado este tem sido traduzido em numero de dias e não em valor acumulado num dia, todos os dias tem chovido mas nunca nada de muito relevante ...
> Um dia 5 mm, outro 2 mm, outro maior nunca acima dos 30 mm .... e tem sido assim este Inverno e em especial este mês de Março !
> 
> Obvio que os terrenos têm bastante água acumulada mas dentro deles, porque em cima deles nunca choveu para isso acontecer (ficar acumulada em cima), e por isso como me podes contradizer ou a qualquer outro algarvio que comente aqui ...
> ...



Estive a última semana em Aljezur, e vi muito terreno completamente alagado e tudo o que era ribeiras ou cursos de água corriam bem. As pequenas barragens estavam cheias até ao limite. Os agricultores queixam-se de demasiada chuva pois nesta altura já deviam estar a lavrar e a semear mas os terrenos ainda são em muitos locais autênticos lagos.

Obviamente a situação no Sotavento pode ser diferente, não estou a desmentir. Mas nem todo o Algarve está nessa situação.


----------



## amando96 (4 Abr 2013 às 11:02)

Caiu agora mesmo uma chuvada com algum granizo à mistura


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 11:24)

Por aqui noite e manhã calmas como já era de esperar. Parece que andam para aí uns aguaceiros mas é pouca coisa. Por aqui a manhã segue com períodos de céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas e vento fraco.

Prossegue o escudo "anti-míssil"


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 11:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estive a última semana em Aljezur, e vi muito terreno completamente alagado e tudo o que era ribeiras ou cursos de água corriam bem. As pequenas barragens estavam cheias até ao limite. Os agricultores queixam-se de demasiada chuva pois nesta altura já deviam estar a lavrar e a semear mas os terrenos ainda são em muitos locais autênticos lagos.
> 
> Obviamente a situação no Sotavento pode ser diferente, não estou a desmentir. Mas nem todo o Algarve está nessa situação.



basta ver os relatórios do IM para se perceber isso, em que existe nos meses passados um contraste entre o Barlavento e o Sotavento, não digo que não, agora o que não aceito é que venham dizer que percebem mais do meu quintal do que eu, estando a 300 km de distância.
Em relação ao Algarve obviamente que existe uma diferença enorme entre as zonas de Serra e o litoral, mas também como se sabe a diferença de médias entre as referidas regiões é de quase o dobro da precipitação e por isso por alguma razão é ....
A vegetação na serra é bem mais densa do que no litoral, bem como os lençõies freáticos, estão bem mais acima do que nesta zona, e por isso neste momento qualquer precipitação que ocorra fica mais acima no terreno do que nesta zona ... mas isso não espanta ninguém, agora aqui a sotavento em especial nas zonas mais litorais a precipitação ronda os 200 mm em 3 meses, o que não foge muito á média normal.
Por isso considero nesta zona um ano perfeitamente normal, em termos de precipitação, embora reconheça que este Março foi efectivamente extremamente chuvoso conforme comprova o IPMA. Agora nesta zona está muito longe o risco de cheias associado a precipitações. 

Se alguém puder confirmar a situação das ribeiras nesta zona agradecia pois não tenho tempo, nem dinheiro para gasolina para verificar isso ....


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2013 às 12:09)

Bom dia.

Estive agora a ver os dados do MeteoFontes.

Neste ano hidrológico segue com 415,0 mm.

Em Março a precipitação acumulada foi 137,8 mm.

Pela minha zona também não dou por chover tanto. Chove mais à noite e estou a dormir. 

Este é um forum de ciência e não de "percepções de residentes".


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 12:15)

Aurélio disse:


> basta ver os relatórios do IM para se perceber isso, em que existe nos meses passados um contraste entre o Barlavento e o Sotavento, não digo que não, agora o que não aceito é que venham dizer que percebem mais do meu quintal do que eu, estando a 300 km de distância.
> Em relação ao Algarve obviamente que existe uma diferença enorme entre as zonas de Serra e o litoral, mas também como se sabe a diferença de médias entre as referidas regiões é de quase o dobro da precipitação e por isso por alguma razão é ....
> A vegetação na serra é bem mais densa do que no litoral, bem como os lençõies freáticos, estão bem mais acima do que nesta zona, e por isso neste momento qualquer precipitação que ocorra fica mais acima no terreno do que nesta zona ... mas isso não espanta ninguém, agora aqui a sotavento em especial nas zonas mais litorais a precipitação ronda os 200 mm em 3 meses, o que não foge muito á média normal.
> Por isso considero nesta zona um ano perfeitamente normal, em termos de precipitação, embora reconheça que este Março foi efectivamente extremamente chuvoso conforme comprova o IPMA. Agora nesta zona está muito longe o risco de cheias associado a precipitações.
> ...



Penso que devem estar todos a debitar bem mas com caudais normalíssimos e suaves. Aliás nesta última semana deu tempo suficiente para acomodar bem a água nos solos. O que engana nesta situação é que nunca houve verdadeiramente uma cheia, os ribeiros andaram sempre a meio gás. No entanto é uma situação positiva pois promove a infiltração de água nos solos. Se tivermos agora um mês de Abril na média já será um ano muito positivo Aqui, concretamente, temos o Cadoiço, Carcavai e o ribeiro de São Lourenço a debitar bem. 
Quanto aos ribeiros da região de Faro não sei...mas temos por exemplo o ribeiro do Esteval que vem de Santa Bárbara, passando pelo estádio do Algarve, que praticamente só corre quando chove, que no entanto parece ter um nascente algures que rebenta em anos muito chuvosos. Em 2009/2010 aguentou de Março a Junho a correr, mas não parece ser esse o caso agora. Resumindo, os cursos de água da região de Faro são muito temporários, e quando correm permanentemente durante algumas semanas sem chuva é porque o ano foi bom.
Quanto ao sotavento é o que sabemos mas por exemplo como referi ontem temos a estação de Patacão às portas de Faro com um acumulado de 220mm no mês de Março. Penso já ser significativo! Nas serras certamente haverá zonas onde chegou aos 300mm.

Bom à pouco formou-se um aguaceiro moderado bem aqui em cima que ainda deu para correr a rua. Vamos lá ver o que vem para a tarde...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2013 às 12:59)

Aqui por Lagoa vai chovendo neste momento. No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado subiu para os *3mm*.

E, tal como o Hotspot já fez referência, o mês de Março por aqui foi muito chuvoso, permitindo recuperar os meses anteriores que foram secos, estando os valores do ano hidrológico já dentro da média, com 415mm acumulados desde Outubro.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 13:04)

Célula interessante agora a sudoeste, penso que as próximas 3 horas poderão vir a ser (mais) interessantes por aqui !


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2013 às 13:16)

Já agora, deixo aqui umas fotos de uma célula que passou a Sul de Silves ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2013 às 13:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Não moras aqui pois não, então não me desmintas a situação aqui é bastante diferente e em termos de acumulado este tem sido traduzido em numero de dias e não em valor acumulado num dia, todos os dias tem chovido mas nunca nada de muito relevante ...
> Um dia 5 mm, outro 2 mm, outro maior nunca acima dos 30 mm .... e tem sido assim este Inverno e em especial este mês de Março !



E não é isso que é bom?
Já perdi a conta às vezes que se referiu que... _Ah e tal, choveu muito, mas foi tudo num dia ou dois. Choveu, correu, está tudo seco...
_

O ter chovio de forma constante é óptimo para os solos, para a vegetação, faz com que haja menos evapotranspiração (porque há mais nebulosidade), etc.

E só para dar uma ideia da coisa, imaginemos que:
Se num mês de Março de muito sol, chover 150mm em 3 dias, e tivermos uma média diaria de 5mm de evapotranspiração, o total de evapotranspiração mensal será de 155mm, logo o balanço hidrico será de *-5mm*.

Ao passo que num Março húmido, como este, se tivermos 150mm mensais e a evapotranspiração média diária for 2mm diarios, no final do mês o balanço hídrico será de *+88mm*. (150-62=88).





Aurélio disse:


> E digo-te mais não vi nenhuma ribeira a levar nada de especial em água.





Aurélio disse:


> Se alguém puder confirmar a situação das ribeiras nesta zona agradecia pois não tenho tempo, nem dinheiro para gasolina para verificar isso ....


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Fui dar uma volta pelas redondezas mais concretamente pelos Gorjões/Goldra, região cársica de barrocal e está tudo enxuto, o que já seria de esperar pois é uma região onde a água se some toda para o lençol freático. Fiquei foi admirado com um ribeiro que há lá na zona e que recordo em tempos correr vários meses , sensivelmente de Janeiro a Maio e com um bom caudal e límpido onde o pessoal até ia ao girinos e que agora está com um caudal muito reduzido. Também estamos a falar de uma zona que sofreu muito com a última seca. Um amigo meu tem um terreno nessa zona com um furo e que no Verão passado já dava muito pouco tempo de água, situação que já não acontecia há uns anos e que demonstra o quanto o lençol freático desceu. 

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco ainda agora com sol à mistura e está aquele típico tempo de Abril e de trovoada 
Parece que vem qualquer coisa de sudoeste e está escuro para esses lados.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2013 às 14:19)

Recomeça a chover aqui em Lagoa, de forma moderada.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 14:32)

Entretanto o vento rodou e já está a puxar de sul As nuvens que de manhã vinham de sudoeste agora já vêm de sul. Cenário diferente e mais encoberto. Aguardemos


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2013 às 14:33)

Ontem, Cádiz levou com 15 mm, hoje já leva 12 mm, qualquer zona da andaluzia tem mais precipitação hoje do que choveu em todo o Algarve, então em Vejer de la frontera que é a sul de Cádiz, já leva um acumulado perto dos 40 mm, toda a província de Cádiz tem precipitação acima dos 20 mm, excepto Cádiz e encontra-se em aviso laranja. Por cá, não espero nada de especial, parece-me que as células quando tocam no Algarve desfazem-se. 

O Rio Seco corre mas não tarda já não corre, as ribeiras por aqui, a Ribeira de Marim que nasce na Estrada de Moncarapacho para Estói, os olhos rebentaram, mas a água é tão pouca que não chega à foz. Mas, tenho aqui uma pequena ribeira a cerca de 150 mts e está mais seca que o carapau. Então, em terrenos de areia chove hoje, amanhã já está seco, a capacidade de absorção é tremenda e eu tenho terrenos aqui à volta onde eu moro e a terra nem poças de água tem e nem lama tem. 

Tantos comentários a dizerem que choveu tanto em Março e andam quase todos em êxtase, eu imagino se quando tivermos um mês tipo dezembro de 1992 onde choveu mais de 400 mm aí é que devia ser bonito.  O ano está a ser normal e nada mais, a mim falta-me mais ou menos cerca de 70 mm para fazer a média, vendo os meses pela frente, não sei não, se chego lá, só acredito se vier uma cut-off senão fica abaixo da média.

Tenho saudades é de uma trovoada e de uma chuvada que em 30 minutos debite 20 mm isso sim é que eu gosto, agora ter 1 mm num dia e ter 2 mm noutro, para mim é insignificante e sem qualquer interesse.


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2013 às 14:34)

Vocês ainda vão reportando precipitação e acumulações ai pelo Algarve, eu por aqui continuo a "zeros" .

E mais uns milímetros se aproximam da seca região algarvia 






Vamos lá a ver se cá chega alguma coisa...


----------



## vitoreis (4 Abr 2013 às 14:58)

Por Faro, está a cair com bastante intensidade neste momento... o melhor aguaceiro do dia (até ao momento!)


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 15:57)

Hoje não cai nada por aqui...tempo sempre muito aberto e aguaceiros fracos. O pouco que há passa sempre ao lado. Parece que mais uma vez não vai haver acumulados significativos. Se alguma zona chegar aos 10mm já é muito!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2013 às 16:11)

Boas,

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes por aqui. Ja avistei um raio ao longe, no mar. 

Vento moderado de SW.

15.0ºC


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2013 às 16:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Hoje não cai nada por aqui...tempo sempre muito aberto e aguaceiros fracos. O pouco que há passa sempre ao lado. Parece que mais uma vez não vai haver acumulados significativos. Se alguma zona chegar aos 10mm já é muito!



10mm? Onde foste buscar tal acumulado de precipitação? O GFS para Loulé apenas dá cerca de 5mm na pouco fiável run das 06h, porque em qualquer uma das outras saídas, 00h ou a das 12h não vai além dos 4mm  

Por cá também tenho a frustração de as ver morrer antes de chegar ou então passares ao lado, mas é este o padrão esperado e quando assim é dependemos da lotaria... O GFS prevê cerca de 3mm, mas acho exagerado. 

O que vai havendo sim é vento. Rajada até ao momento de 43,5Km/h pelas 16h


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2013 às 17:12)

Imagina que estás a subir o Guilhim pelo lado norte para ires tirar umas fotos... aquilo é uma subida puxada feita a pé.

Quando chegas lá acima avistas 2 bons aguaceiros do lado sul... um do lado esquerdo passando por cima de Estoi e outro na zona das Pontes de Marchil... só que... só que tens de te pirar barranco abaixo porque a carga de água avançou rapidamente e ainda durou uns 15 minutos... 

Não tinha impermeável e não deu para ficar com nada...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2013 às 17:12)

Céu muito negro a Oeste com cortinas de chuva bem densas.


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2013 às 17:25)

Outro aguaceiro importante se aproxima... Vai voltar a descascar.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2013 às 17:28)

Trovoada com trovões bem audíveis.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 17:46)

No interior alentejano a coisa está boa Bom mais umas horinhas e fecha a loja aqui na região Algarvia. A ver se ainda cai uns aguaceiros ao fim da tarde/inicio da noite. Confesso que já tenho saudades de uma boa chuvada e também já estou farto deste mija-mija. Começa a espalhar-se o mildio, a ferrugem, o pedrado, devido a este tempo húmido e semi-soalheiro. A ver se atmosfera se organiza após a entrada fria para termos uns aguaceiros e trovoadas por Abril dentro. Também já não falta tudo para termos Abril na média...


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2013 às 18:01)

E eis o escudo do Concelho de Elvas a actuar...







Este sim funciona na perfeição... Continuo a "*zeros*", não há por ai nenhum vizinho algarvio ou do restante alentejo que me possa dispensar uns milímetros


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Abr 2013 às 19:13)

Assim estava o céu às 17.30. Trovejou e ainda continua a chover. Seguimos com 9.1ºC





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 20:37)

E pronto já não vamos ter nada por aqui! Desilusão total! Apenas 2 ou 3 aguaceiros fracos e nada mais. Esperava um pouquito mais mas enfim é o que temos. Vamos ver se as previsões de frio para os próximos dias não estão algo inflacionadas. Parece-me que pelo menos pelo Algarve não haverá geadas a assinalar tirando nos locais do costume.

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo apenas com restos (nuvens altas) da convecção que morre ao tocar em terra. Entrou água no motor e pronto não há nada a fazer.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 21:44)

Boas finalmente comentários que me compreendem ..... 

Pois bem eu ainda me lembro dos anos 80 e mesmo 90 de ver os ribeiros a correrem durante 2/3 meses com aguinha por vezes com lama, outras vezes limpinha.
Agora não se vê nada disso aqui por esta zona.

Sim André é muito bom ter tido um Março muito chuvoso, e preencheu bem os lençois freáticos, mas sinceramente já cansa isto ser sempre aos bocaditos.
Queria um dia mesmo de chuva a sério para acabar o ano hidrológico !


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2013 às 22:39)

anos 80 só se aproveita o de 88-89... e nos anos 90 só o de 95-96. Todos os outros anos foram quase sempre secos.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas finalmente comentários que me compreendem .....
> 
> Pois bem eu ainda me lembro dos anos 80 e mesmo 90 de ver os ribeiros a correrem durante 2/3 meses com aguinha por vezes com lama, outras vezes limpinha.
> Agora não se vê nada disso aqui por esta zona.
> ...



Eu vejo quem é que teve razão ontem no tópico de previsão... apesar de não teres sido científico o teu "pessimismo"  revelou-se certeiro.  Quanto ao ano...hoje num raio de 5km deu para ver tudo...nada de especial em termos de água. Para tal conta também o défice hídrico do ano anterior porque este ano hidrológico até não parece nada mau... se fizer as contas pela estação do Patacão dá um total desde Outubro de quase 700mm, o que já é superior à média aqui da zona. No entanto também tivemos a precipitação mal distribuída e mais evapotranspiração (pela lógica) nos 3 meses de Inverno, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Este mês foi bom, mas vendo bem a maioria da precipitação realizou-se em dois meses, Novembro e Março, sendo que Novembro foi em carácter muito torrencial. São muitas implicações e o resultado está à vista.
Bom vamos lá encerrar o offtopic

Noite calma, sem vento e já se sente o fresquinho!


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2013 às 23:01)

Agreste disse:


> anos 80 só se aproveita o de 88-89... e nos anos 90 só o de 95-96. Todos os outros anos foram quase sempre secos.



Os melhores anos foram 1987, 1988, 1989, 1997, 2001 e 2010.


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2013 às 23:04)

Por acaso não é 88-89 mas sim 89-90. 88-89 foi um ano muito seco. E excluir o inverno de 95-96 não está correcto. Choveu muito nesse ano.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2013 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 9,2 ºC (06h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*Aumento de nebulosidade durante a tarde e ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,9 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 8,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Aurélio (5 Abr 2013 às 00:32)

frederico disse:


> Os melhores anos foram 1987, 1988, 1989, 1997, 2001 e 2010.



Errado todos esses estão corretissimos excepto 1997 !

Os melhores anos que até são quase os unicos acima da média são:
1987, 1988, 1989, 1996, 2001 e 2010 ...

Fim de Off_Topic neste tópico !

PS: Porque é que os anos 4 e 5 são anos sempre de seca ??


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2013 às 16:28)

Boas

Por aqui vento fraco a moderado de Norte, creio eu, com céu pouco nublado (praticamente limpo). Incrível como secou tudo no dia de hoje! Mais um dia destes e parece que nem choveu por aqui. Também já fazia falta
A temperatura, pelo termómetro do carro e à hora de almoço era de 16ºc aqui em Loulé. A estação local indica 16,4ºc à instantes e que é a máxima do dia até agora.

P.s: é fixe ter uma estação aqui perto a debitar dados  Muito bom! Um bem hajam aos colegas *redfish *e *ecobcg*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2013 às 21:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,8 ºC (08h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Céu parcialmente nublado, limpando ao final da tarde. Vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *7,6 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## Aurélio (5 Abr 2013 às 22:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui vento fraco a moderado de Norte, creio eu, com céu pouco nublado (praticamente limpo). Incrível como secou tudo no dia de hoje! Mais um dia destes e parece que nem choveu por aqui. Também já fazia falta
> A temperatura, pelo termómetro do carro e à hora de almoço era de 16ºc aqui em Loulé. A estação local indica 16,4ºc à instantes e que é a máxima do dia até agora.
> ...



Eu por aqui digo o mesmo ... 1 dia de sol, e com vento de norte, e já quase que nem se nota que choveu durante 1 mês !
Dia marcado por sol e vento moderado de norte !


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2013 às 23:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu por aqui digo o mesmo ... 1 dia de sol, e com vento de norte, e já quase que nem se nota que choveu durante 1 mês !
> Dia marcado por sol e vento moderado de norte !



Impressionante a secagem no dia de hoje! Já nem há possas de água aqui na zona!  Aurélio 1 - Meteoloucos críticos 0 . 
Vá lá que aqui na zona de Loulé ainda temos água a correr por cima dos terrenos...
A ver se esta nortada passa rápido e vêm uns dias como deve ser! A partir de Segunda parece que o Algarve vai ficar mais acessível


----------



## amando96 (6 Abr 2013 às 00:17)

Hoje foi algo ventoso.

Agora vem a parte melhor do ano, temps elevadas de dia e ribeiras com água gelada para dar um mergulho.

Agora está fresco, não sei ao certo mas deve rondar os 9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2013 às 13:59)

Boas, mínima de 1,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2013 às 14:11)

trovoadas disse:


> Impressionante a secagem no dia de hoje! Já nem há possas de água aqui na zona!  Aurélio 1 - Meteoloucos críticos 0 .
> Vá lá que aqui na zona de Loulé ainda temos água a correr por cima dos terrenos...
> A ver se esta nortada passa rápido e vêm uns dias como deve ser! A partir de Segunda parece que o Algarve vai ficar mais acessível



Agora imaginem se tivesse chovido 2 dias torrencialmente, uns 75mm cada dia, e nos restantes 29 tivesse estado como esteve ontem...

Ah pois é!

O Algarve está verde de uma ponta à outra.
Mais do que manias, é isso o mais importante.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Abr 2013 às 15:30)

AnDré disse:


> Agora imaginem se tivesse chovido 2 dias torrencialmente, uns 75mm cada dia, e nos restantes 29 tivesse estado como esteve ontem...
> 
> Ah pois é!
> 
> ...



Não cheguei lá, alguém chegou ?


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2013 às 17:28)

Eu esclareço Aurélio, o que o nosso moderador AnDré quis dizer foi apenas que o que contam são os factos e não a nossa percepção das coisas que por vezes nos induz em erros. Isto em relação directa com a insistência de opinião de que tem chovido pouco no Algarve ou noutro local qualquer. Até mesmo aqui pela minha zona eu me queixo de não chover a meu gosto, no entanto a minha estação (nem posso dizer que foi a do IM que está a quase 3km) registou um valor mensal de precipitação em Março 176,9mm, um valor 4 vezes maior que a normal 71-00 para esta cidade que é de apenas 39,6mm. 

Agora um pouquinho mais off-topic e com alguma "musica de violino" de fundo , mas falando um pouco a sério. Acho que mais do que andar aqui a alimentar o desacordo e o confronto, o mais importante é realmente aquilo que nos une: *o amor pela meteorologia*! Mesmo com todas as diferenças que temos de opinião, de expectativas e gostos. E acho que é nisto que nos devemos centrar. 

Voltando ao tema do tópico, o que hoje há a referir é a mínima que ainda chegou aos 3,4ºC, havendo mesmo alguma geada fraca nos locais mais abrigados. De resto a Primavera já entrou em força nos campos, que agora bem regados e com este Sol esplendoroso estão completamente verdejantes e floridos um pouco por todo o lado!

Abraço!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2013 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC

Hoje fui ver as albarrofieras e parece-me que alfarrobas não vai haver muitas, pelo que vi acho que ainda vou ter menos que o ano passado, vejo as alfarrobeiras meio secas todas abertas sem nova folhagem, estamos em Abril e não ver nenhuma farroba é muito estranho. Pelo menos, na zona de Moncarapacho as albarrofeiras estão todas assim abertas quase sem folhagem e sem nenhuma farroba.  Já amêndoa está bom este ano, e as oliveiras começam a ficar cheias de flor, mas isto ainda é cedo. 

De Dezembro a Março choveu 212 mm, a média era para ter chovido 264.8 mm, ou seja, choveu menos 52.8 mm em relação à média 1981-2010 e em relação à média 1971-2000 choveu menos 65.1 mm. Por isso, não vejo razão para atirar foguetes e apanhar as canas, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro foram meses secos no Algarve. Aliás, para eu fazer a média anual falta chover 69 mm até 30 de Setembro, acho muita fruta só uma cut-off é que pode fazer isso, porque vendo os modelos até dia 22 não vejo precipitação significativa no Algarve e sabendo que no Verão é raro chover por aqui, talvez Setembro faça esse milagre, anos como foi o final da década de 80. Quando não chove, o suficiente entre Outubro e Dezembro raramente isto chega à média depois. O Março foi bom, mas podia ter sido muito melhor.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Abr 2013 às 22:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.
> 
> Máxima: 17.5ºC
> mínima: 6.5ºC
> ...



Pois agora corremos o risco de sofrer o reverso da medalha e levar com um Abril muito seco... Quanto a precipitação as contas andam muito baralhadas...na serra e mesmo aqui em Loulé vi muita água como já não via desde 2010, na região de Faro e zonas circundantes a mesma latitude não vi nem vejo nada de especial. Certos ribeiros que costumam correr em anos médios estão praticamente secos. Hoje passei na região de Faro e os terrenos estão enxutos e os ribeiros, a maioria de drenagem da chamada campina de Faro e que em anos normais correm água de Dezembro a Maio, a maior parte estão secos ou praticamente. Resumindo parece que há diferenças significativas nos totais anuais da precipitação entre localidades próximas e também certos aquíferos que por estarem muito baixos ou serem de difícil recarga, ou ambos não recuperaram o suficiente. Março foi muito bom e tal, excepcional até, mas dava muito jeito um Abril na média ou ligeiramente acima (também não é preciso muito), após esta merecida pausa. Vamos ver... 
Quanto às alfarrobeiras parece que isso é algo bianual de renovação da folha em que elas ficam um bocado "carecas" mas não quero estar a dizer nenhuma asneira Tenho de me informar melhor sobre o caso. 
Quanto às amendoeiras já vi muitas com um grande ataque de crivado, o que parece ser um mal de algumas variedades, que são muito susceptíveis a esta doença, aliado a este tempo húmido e ameno.

De resto o dia de hoje até foi bastante agradável...frio de manhã com o vento de Norte a aumentar o desconforto térmico mas ficando agradável ao longo da manhã e depois pela tarde (pelo menos em Faro). Chegou a haver um período (praticamente toda a tarde) quase com ausência de vento o que aliado ao sol já alto aumentou exponencialmente o conforto térmico. No carro chegou a marcar 19ºc por alguns períodos mas no geral a temperatura saltava entre os 17º e os 18º ali para os lados da campina de Faro, pelas 17h. 
Bom fico à espera das nuvens para o dia de amanhã mas com temperatura agradável, espero eu...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2013 às 10:46)

actioman disse:


> Eu esclareço Aurélio, o que o nosso moderador AnDré quis dizer foi apenas que o que contam são os factos e não a nossa percepção das coisas que por vezes nos induz em erros. Isto em relação directa com a insistência de opinião de que tem chovido pouco no Algarve ou noutro local qualquer. Até mesmo aqui pela minha zona eu me queixo de não chover a meu gosto, no entanto a minha estação (nem posso dizer que foi a do IM que está a quase 3km) registou um valor mensal de precipitação em Março 176,9mm, um valor 4 vezes maior que a normal 71-00 para esta cidade que é de apenas 39,6mm.
> 
> Agora um pouquinho mais off-topic e com alguma "musica de violino" de fundo , mas falando um pouco a sério. *Acho que mais do que andar aqui a alimentar o desacordo e o confronto*, o mais importante é realmente aquilo que nos une: *o amor pela meteorologia*! Mesmo com todas as diferenças que temos de opinião, de expectativas e gostos. E acho que é nisto que nos devemos centrar.
> 
> ...



Boas actioman, agora já sei onde fica Elvas 

No que toca á precipitação aqui no Algarve,  considero que na minha zona (zona de Faro) choveu neste ano hidrológico mais ou menos o equivalente ao normal, pois se em Março choveu 4/5 vezes o normal, portanto talvez uns 140/150 mm, não deixa de ser verdade que em Janeiro e Fevereiro choveu cerca de 50% do normal, e Dezembro choveu cerca de 25% do valor normal, do mesmo modo que Outubro esteve na média (+-), e Novembro choveu de 2 vezes o normal, e portanto penso que no total deva andar neste momento nos 80 a 90% da média anual (ano hidrológico). Portanto o mais provável será acabarmos o ano na média.
Bom mas o que está aqui em causa nem sequer é isso, penso que será mais um caso de percepção das coisas, no que aos efeitos efectivo das chuvas nesta região, nomeadamente no mês de Março diz respeito.
Como já várias pessoas aqui do Algarve indicaram existe uma grande diferenciação a olho dos efeitos das chuvas nesta região nomeadamente entre litoral e o interior algarvio, que pode ser explicado pela maior proximidade das linhas de águas substerrânias da superficie, a vegetação, muito menos horas de sol, tipos de terrenos, vales, ect ....
Há uns dias atrás disse e fui criticado/desmentido por causa disso, que 4/5 dias de sol, e ficava tudo seco á cima da terra, e ontem tive a confirmação ainda mais rápida disso, pois ainda mais rápido do que eu pensava toda a parte que não está tanto encoberta pela vegetação está seca, e tive mesmo ontem que começar a regar todas as plantas que mais carecem de água, nomeadamente alfaces, batatas, ect .... 
No que toca ás ervas quando estiver de folga vou ter que começar a limpar o terreno antes que endureça mais.

Mais importante do que se dizer, que choveu 4/5 vezes mais em determinada zona á que ter a precepção que nem todas as regiões são iguais, nem todos os terrenos têm as mesmas carateristicas, nem todas as linhas de água encontra-se ao mesmo nível e nem toda a vegetação é igual, e tudo isso interfere com a capacidade de absorção dos terrenos.
Portanto isto também é ciência, se ter a percepção do estado dos nossos terrenos é ciência, é sabedoria, é conhecimento e ninguém mais sabe mais do que se passa em determinada zona do que os verdadeiros residentes.

Se é dito que em nenhum momento se acumulou água nos terrenos, então deve-se aceitar aquilo que é dito pelos intervenientes tenha chovido 4/5 vezes mais do que o habitual, ou não .... porque nem sequer encontra-se em causa o valor da precipitação mas sim os seus efectivos efeitos.

Isto para dizer o quê, que o efeito que aconteceu nestes 140/150 mm acumulados nesta zona basicamente teve o mesmo efeito do que se tivesse chovido 1/2 dias por semana, independentemente do efeito da evotranspiração, porque nos terrenos não se nota nada esse efeito.

Quanto á parte sublinhada (bold) não percebi o que estavas a tentar dizer mas não me revejo nesse género de users certamente. Podemos é ter percepções e formas de pensar diferentes uns dos outros o que é normal !
Hoje em dia já não sou esse tipo de pessoa de confronto, vivo mais de discussão de ideias, formas de pensar e contra argumentos (naquilo que sei e vejo), isto para bem da minha própria saúde


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2013 às 10:54)

no que toca ao tópico ...

Hoje está um belo dia sol, com céu limpo, temperaturas agradáveis, sem vento e optimo para dar um passeio ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2013 às 14:40)

> *Terras abatem e abrem cratera
> *
> Um abatimento de terras em Porto de Espada, Marvão deixou à vista uma cratera de vários metros de diâmetro. Sem registo de danos.



http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/terras-abatem-e-abrem-cratera


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Abr 2013 às 21:08)

Sim, já sabia do acontecimento desde ontem, muito estranho realmente  15,0ºC de máxima e 4,6ºC de mínima. Agora sigo com 12,7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (11h18)

Ontem, Sábado (6 de Abril)

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (16h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = *2,4 ºC* (dia 6).


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

E como é que as pessoas se aventuram a ir tranquilamente à beira de um local instável como este?


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2013 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Dia soalheiro temporariamente nublado ao fim da manhã por nuvens altas, praticamente sem vento e com temperatura amena, entre os 17º e os 18º. Têm sido uns belos dias para enxugar os terrenos e portanto para começar as lavouras para as culturas de Primavera/Verão. Na serra está tudo verdinho e os cursos de água levam bastante água. Há muitos repasses nas barreiras junto à estrada também. É uma zona que não se pode queixar deste ano hidrológico 2012/2013. Todas as barragens que vi até ao momento, estão cheias e a deitar por fora. Um ar de Primavera mas que ainda não se reflecte muito nas temperaturas...


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2013 às 00:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Há uns dias atrás disse e fui criticado/desmentido por causa disso, que 4/5 dias de sol, e ficava tudo seco á cima da terra, e ontem tive a confirmação ainda mais rápida disso, pois ainda mais rápido do que eu pensava toda a parte que não está tanto encoberta pela vegetação está seca, e tive mesmo ontem que começar a regar todas as plantas que mais carecem de água, nomeadamente alfaces, batatas, ect ....



Agora imagina se tivessem sido 29 dias de sol, depois de 2 dias de chuva torrencial. 

E isso não é apenas característico no Algarve. Em Lisboa foi a mesma coisa. O vento de sexta-feira e de Sábado secou as poças todas. Mas o importante é o que está armazenado por baixo. E isso aconteceu, não devido à chuva torrencial em 2 dias, mas à chuva contínua.



Aurélio disse:


> Isto para dizer o quê, que o efeito que aconteceu nestes 140/150 mm acumulados nesta zona basicamente teve o mesmo efeito do que se tivesse chovido 1/2 dias por semana, independentemente do efeito da evotranspiração, porque nos terrenos não se nota nada esse efeito.



Chama-se balanço hídrico, e para o calculo de tal usa-se a matemática. Expliquei-te isso mais atrás.
O que estás a dizer é apenas relativo ao primeiro centímetro de terra. Não é por acaso que os níveis de lençóis freáticos estão bem compostos. Não é?

Sobre as Alfarrobeiras, pelo menos as de Belmonte - Portimão, onde estive este fim-de-semana, estavam carregadinhas. Até se comentou isso.
Não sei se se percebe na fotografia: (um corte com zoom)







Ainda em Belmonte, o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens altas à hora de almoço que rapidamente dissiparam. Até deu para dar uns mergulhos e tudo.

Em redor, o cenário é de um cheio intenso a primavera.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2013 às 00:31)

AnDré disse:


> Agora imagina se tivessem sido 29 dias de sol, depois de 2 dias de chuva torrencial.
> 
> E isso não é apenas característico no Algarve. Em Lisboa foi a mesma coisa. O vento de sexta-feira e de Sábado secou as poças todas. Mas o importante é o que está armazenado por baixo. E isso aconteceu, não devido à chuva torrencial em 2 dias, mas à chuva contínua.
> 
> ...


Que bela pastagem Na minha zona quem agradeceu este mês húmido foi o jardim natural de papoilas, malmequeres e lupinos que em  algumas zonas do meu terreno chegam a metro e meio de altura. Impressionante Este ano merece mesmo uma foto


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2013 às 22:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (15h28)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (07h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Alguma chuva ao início da manhã *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Por auqi o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado, ainda não choveu mas parece estar por minutos.A mínima da noite foi de 8,2ºC e sigo neste momento com 15,8ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2013 às 12:40)

Chuviscos de manhã. Mínima de 8,4ºC e máxima de 12,0ºC, que é a actual.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2013 às 15:27)

Aqui por Lagoa já choveu um pouco, há uns minutos atrás. Não acumulou nada no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2013 às 20:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (15h33)
Temperatura mínima = 9,0 ºC (05h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Períodos de chuva fraca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 20:53)

Uma melhor foto da cratera em Marvão, mais parece uma gruta


----------



## talingas (9 Abr 2013 às 23:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma melhor foto da cratera em Marvão, mais parece uma gruta



Parece e é. Isso é frequente acontecer em zonas calcarias, que é o caso dessa zona. Conhecida também pelas caleiras. Mas só de pensar que a qualquer momento se pode abrir um buraco debaixo dos nossos pés dá que pensar. Agora têm de efectuar testes à estabilidade da zona envolvente.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2013 às 01:08)

E descer a dita? Ainda não houve ninguém com vontade de ir ao centro da terra?
Parece ser um sumidouro interessante...será que tem continuação ?...

Por aqui dia ameno com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca da parte da tarde.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2013 às 13:46)

Boas! 

Céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos da parte da manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2013 às 21:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (13h31)
Temperatura mínima = 12,0 ºC (07h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderados durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2013 às 16:37)

Por cá o dia tem sido de céu muito nublado, mas ainda não choveu. A temperatura máxima subiu aos *20,6ºC* e a mínima foi de *15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de WSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2013 às 17:54)

15,1ºC depois das nuvens terem dispersado. Alguma precipitação e vento forte pela tarde. Mínima de 11,7ºC e máxima de 15,5ºC.
63,7 km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## Agreste (11 Abr 2013 às 20:32)

Chuviscos ao final da tarde. Um dia de céu mais nublado da parte da tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2013 às 21:09)

Bom, hoje foi o último dia nublado por aqui. De Sábado em diante vai ser sempre a suar, aí vem ele o calor, na próxima semana já devemos chegar aos 25ºC ou mais. 

Pelo andar da carruagem, Abril só com um milagre é que faz a média, agora até Setembro é ir contanto 1 mm aqui, outro além.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2013 às 22:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (17h47)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 11,7 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Chuva  moderada na parte inicial da tarde; céu limpo para o final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,9 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## trovoadas (12 Abr 2013 às 01:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, hoje foi o último dia nublado por aqui. De Sábado em diante vai ser sempre a suar, aí vem ele o calor, na próxima semana já devemos chegar aos 25ºC ou mais.
> 
> Pelo andar da carruagem, Abril só com um milagre é que faz a média, agora até Setembro é ir contanto 1 mm aqui, outro além.



Surpresas acontecem mas este ano não acredito! A haver janela de possibilidade só lá para o fim do mês início de Maio. Com o atrasar da Primavera e o prolongamento do Inverno as situações de instabilidade de Primavera tendem a atrasar também. Em certos anos nem aparecem situações relevantes na Primavera...Depois outro cenário agravante é que situações convectivas junto ao litoral como aconteceu em 2010 são raras. Resumindo venha o Verão para o litoral Algarvio
:::::::

Relativamente ao dia, como de resto têm sido os últimos dias, foi muito pachorrento, muita humidade, ameno e muito nublado da parte da tarde com alguns chuviscos.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Abr 2013 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está limpinho e o sol a brilhar. A madrugada foi fresquinha, com a mínima a descer aos *5,3ºC* e neste momento sigo com 11,8ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2013 às 22:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,4 ºC (15h52)
Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC  
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado pela abundante nebulosidade, sem precipitação. Entramos agora no período do ano em que ocorrem as maiores amplitudes térmicas diárias: frio pela manhã e calor pela tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,4 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## mesteves (13 Abr 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia. Noite fria por Ponte de Sor, com a típica inversão. Muito próximo da geada. Um pouco mais a sul, na zona de Montargil o nevoeiro é denso. A prometer de qualquer forma um excelente sábado para uma visita a esta maravilhosa barragem a rebentar pelas costuras. A ver vamos o calorzinho que se anuncia, que se bem conheço esta zona, em situações como a prevista, pode ultrapassar bem os 30ºC. Isto é zona de 8 ou 80. Um bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2013 às 15:20)

20,6ºC com máxima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## aoc36 (13 Abr 2013 às 16:38)

hoje sim, um dia de primavera com cheiro a verão. 
máxima por albufeira: 24.4 Cº


----------



## Agreste (13 Abr 2013 às 17:53)

Tarde de quase verão. Arrancou a época das esplanadas.


----------



## amando96 (13 Abr 2013 às 19:52)

A estação de loulé diz de máxima de 24.4ºC, mas parecia bem mais na Cortelha.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2013 às 21:16)

Vento fraco e constante de nordeste, 17,4ºC, estável. Máxima de 21,8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Abr 2013 às 21:45)

Ainda 18,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2013 às 22:46)

Alandroal: 17 ºC por agora; máxima de 22,5 ºC. O dia foi de céu pouco nublado.


----------



## aoc36 (13 Abr 2013 às 23:19)

por aqui ainda vai nos 17ºC.......


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2013 às 00:24)

15,3ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2013 às 00:49)

17,4ºC em subida, típica situação de Verão, com vento fraco e constante de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2013 às 21:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (12h51)
Temperatura mínima = 11,5 ºC (06h51)

A temperatura mínima de ontem foi de 8,8 ºC (06h48).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,9 ºC* (dia 14); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2013 às 15:02)

Boa tarde,

Por cá temos mais um dia com temperaturas muito agradáveis, tendo já registado nova máxima deste ano, com *24,1ºC* no Sítio das Fontes.

Neste momento o vento rodou para S e a temperatura baixou um pouco, seguindo com 22,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2013 às 21:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,8 ºC (16h52)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 14); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2013 às 22:05)

Muita nebulosidade alta e alguma média (Cumulus) hoje. Máxima de 20,6ºC e mínima de 10,7ºC. Agora sigo com 16,2ºC e 67% com vento fraco (3 km/h) de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2013 às 11:45)

Por cá o dia segue bem agradável, com 24,4ºC neste momento e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2013 às 12:25)

Boa inversão térmica de manhã, mínima de 9,8ºC com alguma névoa enquanto estavam 14ºC na estação do IPMA na serra  Agora sigo com 20,9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2013 às 16:45)

A máxima chegou aos *27,4ºC* no Sítio das Fontes, numa altura em que o vento ainda soprava de NW.

Neste momento sigo com 25,0ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2013 às 20:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (16h24)
Temperatura mínima = 10,6 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 14); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Abr 2013 às 20:38)

Boas...

Que belos dias de praia por aqui...

Max: 27.0ºC

Actual: 19.8ºC

Sem vento e ceu limpo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2013 às 00:31)

16.0ºC

Sem vento...

Noite humida...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está limpo, o sol brilha e a temperatura já está nos 25ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2013 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e nada mais.

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,1 ºC (16h27)
Temperatura mínima = 14,5 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,1 ºC* (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2013 às 08:02)

Mais uma inversão térmica... 10,3ºC e 97% com algum nevoeiro à frente, no entanto 14ºC na serra com 50's % de HR. (IPMA)


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2013 às 15:17)

Por aqui já vai aquecendo bem. Depois de uma manhã com sensação mais fresca, devido ao vento que se fazia sentir, neste momento o termómetro já subiu aos *28,3ºC*.

Nada mau. E as praias já vão estando com alguma afluência...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2013 às 19:42)

Na 2ª feira, eu postei isto no tópico Seguimento e Modelos Abril 2013 : 





algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu diria que 5ª feira vai ser o dia mais quente pelo Algarve e pode atingir os 30ºC, com o vento de norte e isso já sabemos como funciona tipo forno para o Algarve.



Chegou o dia e tivemos um dia bastante quente para a época do ano que nos encontramos, em baixo algumas máximas registadas hoje no Algarve:

Vilamoura: 31.1ºC
Tavira: 30.7ºC
Almancil: 29.1ºC
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 28.5ºC
Olhão: 27.2ºC
Faro/Aeroporto: 26.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2013 às 20:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na 2ª feira, eu postei isto no tópico Seguimento e Modelos Abril 2013 :
> 
> Chegou o dia e tivemos um dia bastante quente para a época do ano que nos encontramos, em baixo algumas máximas registadas hoje no Algarve:
> 
> ...



Correcção: Sítio das Fontes com *28,9ºC* de máxima. Umas décimas acima! Foi de facto um belo dia de "Verão"!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2013 às 20:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Correcção: Sítio das Fontes com *28,9ºC* de máxima. Umas décimas acima! Foi de facto um belo dia de "Verão"!



Foi erro da tecla  Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2013 às 22:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (15h27)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (04h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Descida acentuada da temperatura do ar relativamente a ontem *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2013 às 23:32)

Será caso para dizer onde está a Primavera?... Passamos do Inverno directamente para o "estio". Que brasa esteve hoje! De realçar a diferença entre o Algarve (litoral) e o resto do país no dia de hoje. É um clima à parte
Ainda à pouco às 22h30 estavam 19ºC aqui à porta de casa (termómetro do carro). A estação de Loulé marca actualmente 16,1ºC.


----------



## Redfish (19 Abr 2013 às 00:13)

Boas;
Sei que nao é o sitio apropriado mas se quiserem ver neste momento um tornado em Real Time.

http://tvnweather.com/live#

Desculpem mas achei que aqui poderia alguem mais ver.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2013 às 22:41)

Boas,

Mais um dia de verão com nortada á mistura... Max 27.9ºC

Actual: 19.0ºC ...sem vento. Rica noite!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2013 às 21:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,2 ºC (16h59)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (06h59)

Ontem (Sexta-feira)

Temperatura máxima = 21,6 ºC (17h18)
Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (07h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2013 às 13:02)

Este é o mês de Abril mais pobre em termos de precipitação dos últimos anos, nunca me lembro de um mês de Abril tão seco como este. Por aqui, já levamos 17 dias sem precipitação e promete chegar a um mês ou mais. Vendo o GFS, a secura promete entrar Maio dentro e não acredito que chova algo significativo, mais um ano hidrológico abaixo da média, como tem sido a norma por aqui. 

Sigo, com céu com algumas nuvens do levante e 22.3ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2013 às 14:00)

Parece-me muito difícil que chova até ao fim deste mês e as previsões só apontam para alguma precipitação lá para a primeira semana de Maio (uma utopia portanto). Vamos então aproveitar os dias típicos de Primavera (agora sim... mais frescos), pena é faltar alguma chuva característica deste mês.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2013 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este é o mês de Abril mais pobre em termos de precipitação dos últimos anos, nunca me lembro de um mês de Abril tão seco como este. Por aqui, já levamos 17 dias sem precipitação e promete chegar a um mês ou mais. Vendo o GFS, a secura promete entrar Maio dentro e não acredito que chova algo significativo, mais um ano hidrológico abaixo da média, como tem sido a norma por aqui.
> 
> Sigo, com céu com algumas nuvens do levante e 22.3ºC.



Será caso para perguntar o que virá aí? vamos ter chuva(significativa) ainda? ou vamos perfazer praticamente 5/6 meses (até assusta) sem chover? Abril, Maio, Junho, Julho, Agosto e quiça Setembro sem gota que corra no alcatrão? Parece-me difícil mas plausível. Parece-me quase certo que ainda virá chuva antes da entrada do Verão mas ao mesmo tempo começo a ver as hipóteses a esgotarem-se em particular aqui para o Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2013 às 22:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,8 ºC (15h30)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (05h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2013 às 22:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,8 ºC (17h00)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (07h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2013 às 22:32)

Manhã de inversão térmica e nevoeiro, 9ºC pela manhã enquanto a cidade registava uns belos 14ºC  Agora sigo com 17,0ºC e 42% HR com vento de NE. Máxima de 21,7ºC e mínima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Abr 2013 às 14:51)

Boas,

Por cá o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado, mas neste momento já está mais limpo. A temperatura ainda não passou dos 21,7ºC e o vento tem estado moderado a forte de SE. A mínima foi de *12,4ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2013 às 20:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Períodos de céu nublado durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2013 às 16:59)

POr aqui a máxima foi de *22,2ºC* e a mínima foi de *10,4ºC*.
O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de E.

Neste momento sigo com 21,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2013 às 21:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,2 ºC (16h43)
Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## aoc36 (25 Abr 2013 às 15:53)

por volta das 15 tinha 26,9 e humidade de 31%. as 15,51 ja vai em 28,6 e humidade 27%. vento fraco mas quente.....ligou a torradeira por alguns minutos :S


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

Boas,

O dia foi quentinho por aqui, com a máxima a subir aos *29,4ºC*. O vento esteve fraco a moderado de NW.

Neste momento sigo com 20,7ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2013 às 22:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima (estação IPMA) = 2,4 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2013 às 09:54)

Variação abismal de temperatura durante a noite, tudo por causa do vento 







Mínima de 11,1ºC.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Abr 2013 às 12:15)

Isto não tem nada a ver, mas acho que senti um pequeno sismo. Encontro-me no concelho de Estremoz.


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2013 às 12:17)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Isto não tem nada a ver, mas *acho que senti um pequeno sismo*. Encontro-me no concelho de Estremoz.



Sismo confirmado no site do IPMA:

Aviso de Sismo no Continente 27-04-2013 12:09

2013-04-27 12:09:44

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 27-04-2013 pelas 12:09 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Viana do Alentejo.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Agreste (27 Abr 2013 às 17:33)

À excepção da nortada, o frio ainda não chegou à Costa Vicentina. Sol e vento moderado de norte. Alguns estratocumulos.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2013 às 23:24)

Dia bem mais frio, vento forte todo o dia, incluindo agora com rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h. 8,5ºC, arrefecimento acentuadíssimo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

Alandroal: temperatura mínima de 7,5 ºC neste Sábado. Neste momento estão 10 ºC com vento moderado e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2013 às 03:27)

6,3ºC e vento moderado de Norte 

Edit: Esse sismo também se sentiu em muito pequena escala aqui, apenas como se fosse um pequeno camião a passar, muito imperceptível, talvez M0.5-1.


----------



## Agreste (28 Abr 2013 às 09:40)

Nada de muito importante pelos Algarves. As mínimas ficaram próximo dos 8-9ºC. Para um mês de abril fica dentro dos intervalos possíveis de temperatura. Céu limpo e continua o vendaval.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2013 às 18:46)

Tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## vitoreis (28 Abr 2013 às 20:42)

Um evento curioso: numa tarde com vento moderado e bastante soalheiro (céu praticamente limpo), caíram - à uns minutos atrás - algumas pingas grossas acompanhadas por rajadas de vento fortes. 

Tempo frio. Na quinta-feira fiz praia, hoje fui festejar a subida do Farense à 2ª liga de polar e cachecol bem enrolado ao pescoço!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Abr 2013 às 20:58)

vitoreis disse:


> Um evento curioso: numa tarde com vento moderado e bastante soalheiro (céu praticamente limpo), caíram - à uns minutos atrás - algumas pingas grossas acompanhadas por rajadas de vento fortes.
> 
> Tempo frio. Na quinta-feira fiz praia, hoje fui festejar a subida do Farense à 2ª liga de polar e cachecol bem enrolado ao pescoço!



Boas,
Por aqui dia desagradavel, devido ao vento por vezes forte e baixa consideravel de temperatura em relação aos outros dias...

Tambem cairam por aqui uns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos ao fim da tarde.

Temp_actual: 14.1ºC

Muitas virgas hoje...bastante desevolvidas...dai a precipitação...


----------



## Agreste (28 Abr 2013 às 23:46)

vitoreis disse:


> Um evento curioso: numa tarde com vento moderado e bastante soalheiro (céu praticamente limpo), caíram - à uns minutos atrás - algumas pingas grossas acompanhadas por rajadas de vento fortes.
> 
> Tempo frio. Na quinta-feira fiz praia, hoje fui festejar a subida do Farense à 2ª liga de polar e cachecol bem enrolado ao pescoço!



Eu como sou mesmo marroquino não achei frio nenhum e tive pena de não ter levado os calções. A última vez que tive mesmo frio foi no ano passado por alturas de fevereiro de 2012. A noite de ontem foi fresca e ventosa mas após o almoço o frio desapareceu.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2013 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (16h03)
Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (06h57)

Dados de Sexta-feira, 26 de Abril

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (17h22)
Temperatura mínima = 10,8 ºC (06h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Tempo frio, com céu muito nublado durante a tarde e vento moderado com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2013 às 08:05)

7,4ºC com vento forte de NNE. (54 km/h)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2013 às 13:11)

Estremoz: Tempo frio  com céu nublado e períodos de chuva fraca  desde o início da manhã; 8,8 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (29 Abr 2013 às 15:42)

Céu nublado e não sei se não acabará por chover ao final da tarde. O tempo arrefeceu de novo. 10-11ºC de máxima na serra e um pouco mais aqui mais perto da praia.


----------



## talingas (29 Abr 2013 às 18:06)

Mínima 6.0ºC. Por agora já vai chovendo à algum tempo, com 6.4ºC, uma descida de temperatura da qual não me apercebi portanto deve ter sido bem rápida.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2013 às 18:09)

talingas disse:


> Mínima 6.0ºC. Por agora já vai chovendo à algum tempo, com 6.4ºC, uma descida de temperatura da qual não me apercebi portanto deve ter sido bem rápida.



6,3ºC por aqui, desceu muito rapidamente e é a mínima.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2013 às 18:20)

Estremoz: Tarde de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.


----------



## rozzo (29 Abr 2013 às 20:19)

Às 18utc a Foía com 3.5º e precipitação de 0.6mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2013 às 20:54)

rozzo disse:


> Às 18utc a Foía com 3.5º e precipitação de 0.6mm.



rozzo, ai se fosse Janeiro.  
O clima está doido e ninguém o apanha. Ainda na 6ªfeira tivemos temperaturas a roçarem os 28ºC no Algarve e hoje nem passámos dos 18ºC. Estás apanhado do clima, este ditado não podia estar mais certo.  

Dia de céu nublado, hoje bem mais agradável que ontem sem aquele vendaval e ainda chuviscou por aqui, esta tarde.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 7.6ºC
actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2013 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (16h14)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 5,9 ºC (03h52)

Dados de Sexta-feira, 26 de Abril

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (17h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC  *menos 20 ºC que na Sexta-feira*
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Tempo frio, com períodos de chuva desde o início da manhã, temporariamente moderados durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 28).






Nasa


----------

